# Dumpy is so weird



## bunnyman666 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dumpy is so weird. He talks to me, then he talks again in a squeaky voice. I try to tell him with my ear position, head turning, and such my answers. I wish I knew how to tell him that my voice wouldn't be so weird sounding.

How do I tell him? I try to get him to shut up by licking him lots. He does stop talking in the weird squeaky voice when I lick him. 

Got any advice for dealing with my weird human?


----------



## Neena (Jul 19, 2014)

Hoomins are not so smart. They don't speak rabbit right. 

But my hoomins shut up when I clean my ears . . . they say it's cute?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've had my pet Dumpy for eleven years and he always does his weird things like that. I should clean my ears and maybe Dumpy will shut up?


----------



## Channahs (Jul 19, 2014)

Blue Barrys here: 

My hooman kisses me all ober mines faces and nose and ears while making dat squeaky voice! Todays I kisses her back for de first times. She tinks is cause I loves her, I does loves her, but she be cooking dem dinners and had some tasty on her hand. :tonguewiggle


----------



## TopDoll (Jul 19, 2014)

My mommy kissies me all ober when she squeeks to me too but I have neber giben her a kissie back. She says I am mean not gibing her kissies, but I just ignore her and enjoy the attention 

-Faye :bunny5


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 19, 2014)

TopDoll said:


> My mommy kissies me all ober when she squeeks to me too but I have neber giben her a kissie back. She says I am mean not gibing her kissies, but I just ignore her and enjoy the attention
> 
> -Faye :bunny5



I do that to my mummers!!!! He! He!!!!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 19, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Blue Barrys here:
> 
> My hooman kisses me all ober mines faces and nose and ears while making dat squeaky voice! Todays I kisses her back for de first times. She tinks is cause I loves her, I does loves her, but she be cooking dem dinners and had some tasty on her hand. :tonguewiggle



Aren't humans silly? Dumpy tastes good when he cooks (he's the chef of our hutch). I won't complain too much about my Dumpy. I love my Dumpy!!!!!


----------



## Channahs (Jul 20, 2014)

Yesterdays I learns new thing. Mummy puts my front paws on her hand and stands me up on my back feets den she rubs mines belly! It feels so good I kiss kiss kiss her den mummy say peeyoo. She say I pewted.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 21, 2014)

Dumpy couldn't rub my belly until I was about 7. I even let him squeeze my paws these days.


----------

